# How To Exchange Thunderbolt At Bestbuy.



## rickyheferle (Jul 26, 2011)

I would like to bring my Thunderbolt back to BestBuy and complain about the phone. I would like a different, This is my third Thunderbolt since it came out. Will bestbuy let me trade for a different phone for equal value?


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Its worth a shot. If not call VZW customer service. There is a 10% chance you will get someone who will do it for you. Im not sure 3 is enough. If not keep trading em in untill you get up to 5 at least. I love my T-Bolt. The Devs we have are awesome. But to each his own.


----------



## rickyheferle (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah no doubt. I like the Thunderbolt and all of the Development but I think I could move on, I need something with a physical keyboard.


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

They don't have to do anything for you after 30 days.


----------



## rickyheferle (Jul 26, 2011)

midnight assassin said:


> They don't have to do anything for you after 30 days.


Yes they do, If I complain and already have a certain amount of replacement phones Verizon or BestBuy have to do something about it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rickyheferle said:


> Yes they do, If I complain and already have a certain amount of replacement phones Verizon or BestBuy have to do something about it.


Technically all they have to do is keep giving you a new Thunderbolt. If they choose to be nice and swap it for a different device that's cool but I don't think they have to do that.


----------



## rickyheferle (Jul 26, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Technically all they have to do is keep giving you a new Thunderbolt. If they choose to be nice and swap it for a different device that's cool but I don't think they have to do that.


'

I could only hope.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

If you rooted then you voluntarily forfeited your warranty so returning it is fraud. 
Do research before you purchase products to ensure they are going to meet your needs.

Thread closed.


----------

